# FritzBox 7590 als Basis und 7362SL als Repeater. Aber wie?



## mumble_GLL (16. Mai 2018)

Hey Leute!!

Wie der Titel schon vermuten lässt, habe ich eine Frage:
Ich bekomme demnächst meine neue FritzBox 7590 mit meinem neuen Tarif von 1&1. Aktuell hängt noch eine 7362 SL am Internet / PC.
Da ich die 7362 SL aber nicht in die Tonne hauen will da sie ja noch komplett in Ordnung ist, hätte ich gerne gewusst, ob es möglich ist, diese nebenan im Wohnzimmer zu betreiben? Im Menü der alten Box steht ja die Option, die Box als Repeater zu Betreiben und ich habe in einigen Youtube Videos gesehen, dass das wohl ohne große Probleme eingerichtet werden kann. Ich weiss natürlich nicht, ob diese Personen Zugang zu einem zweiten PC hatten (ich habe nur einen), weil man scheinbar 2 PC´s braucht um: Die Box, die als Repeater dienen soll, einzurichten UND aber wohl auch gleichzeitig die Daten fürs WLAN aus der Basis Box benötigt, um die Repeater-Box damit zu versorgen. Oder kann ich die Sachen einfach nacheinander eingeben, indem ich immer die Box, die am Lan hängt tausche? Internet selber ist ja scheinbar dafür nicht nötig.
Kann ich es vielleicht auch ganz einfach machen indem ich die Repeater-Box per Lan Kabel einfach mit der 7590 Basisstation anschliesse und so die Einstellungen vornehme? Ansonsten kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wie das gehen soll, wenn man keinen 2ten  PC hat.

Fragen über Fragen

Ich hoffe, ich konnte es verständlich genug erklären

Danke im voraus


----------



## Laudian (16. Mai 2018)

Was ist das Problem? Du richtest die 7590 erst ganz normal ein.
Dann verbindest du dich mit der 7362, stellst sie auf den Repeatermodus um und gibst dein Wlan-Passwort ein. Wofür willst du da einen zweiten PC benutzen?


----------



## Matusalem (17. Mai 2018)

Ein zweiter PC ist nicht nötig. Die 7590 und die 7362 tauschen auch keine Daten aus, beide müssen separat eingerichtet werden. 

Anmerkung: Für die 7362 soll es noch dieses Jahr ein Firmware Update geben, welche WLAN Mesh für die 7362 bringt. Dann werden bestimmte WLAN Konfigurationen zwischen den Fritz!Boxen synchronisiert. Aber auch hier müssen zum Anfang beide Boxen ersteinmal separat eingerichtet werden. Danach reicht es an einer Box WLAN Einstellungen zu verändern.

1. Die neue Fritz!Box in Betrieb nehmen.
2. Die alte Fritz!Box auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen und dann als Repeater einrichten. Bei einem Betrieb als Repeater musst Du die alte Fritz!Box aber per Kabel zu Deinem einen PC verbinden um die notwendigen Einstellungen vorzunehmen.

FRITZ!Box 7362 SL Wissensdatenbank | AVM Deutschland

P.S.: Falls Du LAN Kabel liegen hast, kannst Du die alte Fritz!Box auch als WLAN Access Point (Basisstation) betreiben. Aus WLAN Sicht die bessere Variante, da Repeater immer eine Art notbehelf sind, welche etwas auf Kosten der Leistungsfähigkeit gehen.


----------

